# Just a little one finished.



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

These little blocks were free from Kreative Kiwi a couple months ago, stitched them out on the machine and just recently got around to putting this together.
View attachment 25541


View attachment 25542


View attachment 25543


View attachment 25544


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I really like that.


----------



## Dorothea (May 10, 2004)

that's awesome


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Those buttons are a very cute touch. Very nice.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Soooooo CUTE !!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Delightful! How can you not smile looking at it? Nicely done!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I love the buttons and the piping!


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

The buttons are such a nice touch! Adorable.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That is just adorable!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice.


----------

